# What my GP just told me re:Clomid



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I have just been to see GP re: migraine and bad PMT around AF time. We were chatting about bloomin hormones  and I said that I am TTC (she knows I had ectopic in March etc..) 

Anyway, I said I will be going onto Clomid in Dec if no BFP by then. I was telling her how worried I am about the effects of the hormones etc though cos i'm obviously prone to migraine/dizziness and so on...  The pill gave me high BP too!!

She said *"The good thing with Clomid is that you do usually fall pregnant on it though"* !! WOW!! 

That has really cheered me up now and I wanted to share it with those of you who may just be starting on Clomid  Certainly gives us all encouragement.

Jo x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Jo nice to see you, how are you?  

Blimey, thats certainly positive eh?!!   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello mate

Nice to "talk" to you last night  How are you feeling today  Sorry I wasn't that responsive but me & G weren't best of friends last night  ...we're ok now though & had a nice little "make friends" this morning    

It's always good to hear positivity about clomid...fingers crossed we'll be having some BFP's this month 

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for that - I can't wait now!

Sarah


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sorry to butt in but just wanted to add my tuppence worth!

I was on clomid 6 months last year and have completed 4 cycles of 12 this year. 

I suffer from a really rare headache condition called Chronic Paroxysmal Hemicrania which is basically like a migraine but 100 times more painful and it lasts 24/7 when not controlled with meds    I also suffer frequent migraines not to mention daily tension headaches.

I was a bit worried when I started on Clomid about the effect it may have on my CPH condition and also my migraines but I can honestly hand on heart say that it hasnt altered the pattern of them one bit.  They come and go as they did before, they do not last any longer nor are they any more painful.

I hope that helps to put your mind at rest.  You are more likely to trigger an attack by worrying about the side effects than by actually taking the meds themselves! lol

Best of luck to you when the time comes,.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

Thanks Witchie Poo - that is good news and I feel even happier having read that  
I can't wait to try Clomid now too.  Esp, as I am getting lots of signs that my bloomin old endo could be returning again    had my last lap for it a year ago!

Well, I'm CD 8 today so will be starting to get 'jiggy with it' soon  

Thanks,  Jo x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,
To add to what Jo said her GP said, I went to  see my GP on Tues and I said was ttc at mo and I was on CLomid.  He pointed to several photos around the room of his family and indicated one in particular which he said was the result of Clomid. Apparently that was his first son and he is now at university.  He has 4children now, and said they had terrible trouble with the first one, but then they all just seemed to appear after that!
I thought it was an inspiring story and just wnjated to share that wiht everyone.
I had been feeling very down, and was cheered by this thought!
Good luck to everyone, 
Loads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for that Chris, all these things really do help you stay positive don't they?!

Good Luck to you too.  jo x


----------

